# Earthquake in Japan



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

What an awful story to wake up to, feel so awful for all the poor people affected by this terrible act of mother nature.

Theres also tsunami warning out for practically the entire pacific front, anyone in USA been affected by this?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

First waves hitting Hawaii now


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I hate these tragedies,not only for the human loss but for the plight of the pets and wildlife


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a pal in Hawaii. 
I'm feeling worried but he's there with regular facebook updates at the mo, so it's all good so far.......


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

can only hope the destruction is minimal, like you say sarah its so sad to both human life and the wildlife and pets who are stuck in it all


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

My dad's best friend was in Cali for a week when it happened and he said that about 100 people died there!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't even imagine what it would be like for a country to loose over 10,000 people from this tragedy. Words can not express the sorrow, loss and utter desperation that must be happening to our Japanese neighbors.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

FW: You mean 100 people dead in California!? I think not.

It's a horrible tragedy but the only American killed as far I heard was one idiot who earned the Darwin Award when he went down to take pix of the tsunami and got washed out to sea. There were a whole bunch of boats that got swamped and sank at marinas, but those were not peopled.

The extent of the damage in Japan is mind-boggling, even without considering the nuclear plants. The saving grace there is that the winds blow out to the east, so most of the contamination will be quickly dissipated in the atmosphere and the ocean so that it is weak enough to be indistinguishable from the background radiation from the Earth and the Sun and the cosmic rays. Let's hope it doesn't get worse than that, but it would still be a geographically isolated area that would be affected.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

There are rescuers who went over to Japan with sniffer dogs too look for survivors have had to come back to the Uk because the Foreign office headed by William Hague did not give them the correct paperwork. Those guys must really feel dis heartened they cant help because of our bungling Goverment.It was horendous to see what happened on tv those poor souls.


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking at the devastation, the Japanese government should be having a massive exodus of all the people and getting them out of this region and doing what they can to relocate them all. They have nothing more to stay there for and many have no jobs or businesses to go back to, so the best thing that can happen is get out. They should be chartering planes and trains to get everyone well away from these nuclear plants until things have settled and officials know it`s safe to return. But return to what? Poor souls....

The main thing is getting aid over and help as much as we can. Our government are bungling idiots and could`nt arrange a car boot sale never mind paperwork!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The roads and rails in that area were trashed by the earthquake. I'm not sure about airports in that region. It's hard for any aid to get in except by helicopter or boat.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I read yesterday in one of the online news centers that several countries that have citizens conducting business in Japan were paying for their export on airplanes. Germany, Australia, France, China etc were rapidly and actively getting their citizens away from the threat...mostly bank employees. Japan has actually done an awesome job of clearing the roads and most were passable at the time of the article. If you were a Japanese citizen though where would you go? They are a proud people and love their country and I think most would stay even if they were getting slowly nuked.


----------

